# Putting together budget



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys

Am putting together a semblance of a monthly budget (all CAD) for our running costs, and I've come up blank on some of them. 

Can some of you help on the question marks, and or perhaps comment on how realistic the completed ones are? (we'd be in GTA, max 50km West of Toronto, somewhere in the suburbs) 


'council tax' (like a city tax) = do they have that in GTA? 
car registration tax = (2x slow sedans, no driving history in Canada) = ?

internet/phone = 50
childcare (1 child, 5 d/wk full days, 2 y.o.) = 1000

food (2x adults, 1x (voracious) toddler) = ?
fuel costs (CAD per liter currently in GTA) = ?
car insurance (2x slow sedans, no driving history in Canada) = ?
road tax (2x slow sedans) = ?
mobile phone = ?
pension contributions = ?
utilities (2-beds, preferably detached house, Toronto) = ?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

born_expat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Am putting together a semblance of a monthly budget (all CAD) for our running costs, and I've come up blank on some of them.
> 
> ...


Googled gas prices in Toronto, seems to be around $1.20 liter, you mention slow sedans, if its like in BC, insurance isn't based on whether your car is slow or fast, its based on several things like the value/age of the car, type and amount of coverage you need/want, and $ amount of deductables, plus driving history etc, but definately shop around for prices first. I just swithed and saved almost $200yr. Same for mobile phones,shop around, Canada is not know for competative cel (mobile)phone plans, especially compared to the states.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

gringotim said:


> Googled gas prices in Toronto, seems to be around $1.20 liter, you mention slow sedans, if its like in BC, insurance isn't based on whether your car is slow or fast, its based on several things like the value/age of the car, type and amount of coverage you need/want, and $ amount of deductables, plus driving history etc, but definately shop around for prices first. I just swithed and saved almost $200yr. Same for mobile phones,shop around, Canada is not know for competative cel (mobile)phone plans, especially compared to the states.


Thanks a lot, GT. 'slow' was my womanly (and mechanically challenged) way of saying with relatively small engines. 

Thanks so much for the fuel cost. Sorry, I didn't realise it could be looked up.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

born_expat said:


> Thanks a lot, GT. 'slow' was my womanly (and mechanically challenged) way of saying with relatively small engines.
> 
> Thanks so much for the fuel cost. Sorry, I didn't realise it could be looked up.


The engine size doesn't make a difference to insurance cost either, and before someone brings it up, (contrary to the urban legend), neither does the color of the car.:car:


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

gringotim said:


> The engine size doesn't make a difference to insurance cost either, and before someone brings it up, (contrary to the urban legend), neither does the color of the car.:car:


Ooooh, another urban myth down, another 500,000,000 to go. 

Funny engine size makes a huge difference in UK/Netherlands.


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi, here is some food for thought for you.

As a renter your council tax or property tax as it is known here is paid by the landlord and is included as part of your rent. In my house the heating and water are also included in the rent, so I only pay the electricity which is approx 9.5cents per kw/h plus HST. They are however bringing in smart metering which is a sliding scale of usage based on time of day charging. You can look up Toronto Hydro for more information.
Car insurance is ridiculously high here so be prepared for a shock.
Road tax is $74 a year for a car in the GTA.
Canada Pension Plan is mandatory like National Insurance in the UK, there is a yearly limit for contributions of $2218 for this year. Until you obtain PR status you are not able to have an RRSP or a pension plan.
Mobile phones you are stuck with Rogers, Bell or Telus and I find the bills expensive here, but it is worth shopping around, you can look them up online.

Hope this is of some use.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Lindavid6 said:


> Hi, here is some food for thought for you.
> 
> As a renter your council tax or property tax as it is known here is paid by the landlord and is included as part of your rent. In my house the heating and water are also included in the rent, so I only pay the electricity which is approx 9.5cents per kw/h plus HST. They are however bringing in smart metering which is a sliding scale of usage based on time of day charging. You can look up Toronto Hydro for more information.
> Car insurance is ridiculously high here so be prepared for a shock.
> ...


Thank a lot, Linda. Super useful tips.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think most things have been covered....

After 19 months here... I can put my 2cents worth.

Car insurance is Horrendous here... We have been paying $600 a month for two Jeeps. Our son is on the policies so that does ramp it up a bit. BUT. We have just found a company that will take our UK history into account, So we will only be paying $256 a month, that is with 18 months canadian history.

Mobile phones... SHOP around first... Bell and Rogers tie you in for 3 years.. DO NOT DO THAT! Go to the malls and chat to the independant dealers that stock all companies, or better still go to costco.

Internet and phone.... paying around $100 a month... but that includes free calls to the UK.

Food? We spend a fortune on it!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

jeff66 said:


> I think most things have been covered....
> 
> After 19 months here... I can put my 2cents worth.
> 
> ...


Goodness, car insurance there is daylight robbery! Warning about mobile phone costs keep cropping up too. 

Thanks for the input! 

:clap2:


----------

